# Albino x pied royals



## JonBoy20 (Dec 31, 2009)

_*If i was to breed a visual albino female with a visual male pied. What would be the out come.Thanks*_


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

JonBoy20 said:


> _*If i was to breed a visual albino female with a visual male pied. What would be the out come.Thanks*_


Double het albino pied..keep all the females back & breed to one of the dhet males when grown 1/16 chance on albino pied


----------



## JonBoy20 (Dec 31, 2009)

_*So would all come out looking like normals but would be double het albino/pied. ? Thanks*_


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

JonBoy20 said:


> _*So would all come out looking like normals but would be double het albino/pied. ? Thanks*_


Yes..its a numbers game producing double recessives, you need as many females as possible


----------



## bcourt2005 (Apr 4, 2010)

jnr said:


> Yes..its a numbers game producing double recessives, you need as many females as possible


So would he need to put the DH female offspring to a DH male offspring or put the female albino to the male DH offspring?


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

bcourt2005 said:


> So would he need to put the DH female offspring to a DH male offspring or put the female albino to the male DH offspring?


 
u need to put the male dh offspring back if u put it with the albino with them u will get albinos 60% het and 60% dh


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

When you breed the offspring together from the Albino X Pieds.

You could get

Normals 66% DB Het Albino Pied
Albinos 66% Het Pied
Pieds 66% Albinos
Pied Albinos

You have a 1 in 16 chance of a Albino Pied per egg.


----------



## JonBoy20 (Dec 31, 2009)

Clarky_man said:


> When you breed the offspring together from the Albino X Pieds.
> 
> You could get
> 
> ...



Thank you very much.


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

you sure its a 1-16 i thought it was a 1 in 24?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Clarky_man said:


> When you breed the offspring together from the Albino X Pieds.
> 
> You could get
> 
> ...


yep - correct



smart1 said:


> i thought it was a *1 in 24*?


no such odds


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

Thought i was right.


Sorry about extra post but was covered in a post before so edited this one.


----------



## JonBoy20 (Dec 31, 2009)

_*Has any one on here ever had one. Bet people dont sell them but keep them back to breed from.*_


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

USA - male $20,000 - female $15,500

if someone on here had one - i doubt they'd be shouting about it


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

alan1 said:


> yep - correct
> 
> 
> no such odds


 
sorry my mistake 1-32 i meant , there are some people with them in this country ,dave at scailes and tails sold a low white one last year, and i did come across a guys website in this country who had some ...

go to kingsnake .com ive seen them on there for sale


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

alan1 said:


> USA - male $20,000 - female $15,500
> 
> if someone on here had one - i doubt they'd be shouting about it


 
whats wrong with saying what you have so long as people dont no were your at who care's, and if your snakes were that rare and did get nicked the people who nicked them would get court in the end anyway as the reptile communitiy isnt so big as a albino pied would not get noticed if it was for sale..


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

smart1 said:


> dave at scailes and tails sold a low white one last year


did it make the UK, or was it sold in the USA beforehand? - no-one seems to know


smart1 said:


> and i did come across a guys website in this country who had some ...


could you p.m the site if you can find it? thanks



smart1 said:


> go to kingsnake .com ive seen them on there for sale


yep, Dan Wolfe has a pair for sale on KS


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

alan1 said:


> did it make the UK, or was it sold in the USA beforehand? - no-one seems to know
> could you p.m the site if you can find it? thanks
> 
> 
> yep, Dan Wolfe has a pair for sale on KS


 
pretty sure dave said it was sold to someone in the uk


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

it is in the uk.
I actually know where, but cant say as I shouldnt know. lol


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> it is in the uk.
> I actually know where, but cant say as I shouldnt know. lol


 
bet you have it :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

damb... rumbled lol..


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

lol..... .Hopefully will have one in a couple of years too..... 

(oh and think CPR had one for sale recently for about 16 grand!!)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

It was one of my long term plans, but everyone seems to be doing it, so i'll be going for something else I think... for now anyway


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

I just love pieds, so want to do any thing I can with this beautiful morph. Got a dinker that I am hoping will bring something new and awesome to both the pied and albino morph... but, only time will tell I suppose


----------



## JonBoy20 (Dec 31, 2009)

_*I love albinos and i also love pied so i will produce my own hopfully in a few years*_


----------

